# Happy Birthday Carla_Danger



## Esmeralda (Sep 23, 2015)

Carla_Danger


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Grandma (Sep 23, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## David_42 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 23, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger





Awww, thank you!  It's also Bruce Springsteen's birthday today!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 23, 2015)

Grandma said:


> Happy birthday!




Thank you!  I'm half way to 100.  It's all downhill from here.  lol


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 23, 2015)

o please 50 is the new 30~


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 23, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


>



Adorable!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 23, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> o please 50 is the new 30~





Yeah, right.  lol


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 23, 2015)

hell try 60 being the new 40 or 50.....i swear it feels like 60....all day long


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 23, 2015)

but have fun.....you are above ground....that counts


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 23, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> but have fun.....you are above ground....that counts




Thank you, I work today, so this is just another day. My daughter is taking me out this weekend.  She's taking me to my favorite vegetarian restaurant, then to see a movie.


----------



## nat4900 (Sep 23, 2015)

The happiest of birthdays to one of my favorite posters on this forum.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 23, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The happiest of birthdays to one of my favorite posters on this forum.





That's so sweet.  Thank you, Nat. About 7 or 8 years ago, I told you that if you were single, I'd have hunt you down like a dog in a ditch. That's still true.  lol


----------



## waltky (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ferd wantin' to know...

... how old are ya?


----------



## nat4900 (Sep 23, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> That's so sweet. Thank you, Nat. About 7 or 8 years ago, I told you that if you were single, I'd have hunt you down like a dog in a ditch. That's still true. lol



Oh WOW (blushing) .....I'd have you know that were I a really "bad" boy at 14 (which I was) you're young enough to be my daughter.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 23, 2015)

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd wantin' to know...
> 
> ... how old are ya?





It's the big 50.  Yuck.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 23, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > That's so sweet. Thank you, Nat. About 7 or 8 years ago, I told you that if you were single, I'd have hunt you down like a dog in a ditch. That's still true. lol
> ...




Your wife is a lucky lady.  You're sharp as a tack!  I've always enjoyed reading your posts!


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 23, 2015)

Hope you had a good BD!  It is NOT all down hill from here. From 50-60 have been some of the best years of my life.  You can make dreams come true.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2015)

You are as young as you feel....it's pretty much true!  And, of course, it doesn't hurt to have somebody younger feel you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2015)

Well DANG!

I missed @Carla_ Danger 's birthday too.

For my fellow Virgo -


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 15, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Well DANG!
> 
> I missed Carla's birthday too.
> 
> For my fellow Virgo -




I told my daughter that I was going to get my nose pierced for my 50th, but I decided against it.  lol


----------

